# Titan Quest, always getting stuck at Resources\Creatures.arc when trying run update



## Deathrow_nzl (Jul 14, 2008)

I am trying to update Titan Quest. I get an error when updating from the game and from a stand alone.
It tells me that "the installer has encountered an error". It is always in the Resources\Creatures.arc location.
Im am trying to install from version 1.01 to version 1.30r2.
I can update in pieces up to V 1.11
I have tried all the other patches available 1.15, 1.20 .130r2 etc

Any Ideas.


I to have also tried uninstalling & reinstalling and even tried installing and patching in both XP & Vista as I have a duel boot.
I also visited windows update,and got the newest version of the windows installer which told me I already had it installed when trying to install it.

I have found other forums that sound like someone is having the same problem but they seem to mostly not be in english just keywords from the error message has lead me to that forum.



This Guy is also having the same problem also But don't think its was ever solved.
I posted there also

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/error-updating-titan-quest-148977.html


----------

